# Washing up liquid...



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

So this morning I cleaned out jaspers crate and as he had weed on the puppy pads & a bit on his throw I put a little bit of tesco washing up liquid on the tray(to try and get rid of any residue of it), wiped it with a wet cloth (made it go like white where it mixed) then dried it thoroughly with a kitchen roll. This was at 11am - ish and I was just checking that it will be fine for him now to go in. I've put two more puppy pads on the bottom but he does like to scratch to try & hide his food and it just made me a little paranoid (I know I probably sound mad, I hate anxiety)that he'd get some sort of residue on him and then lick it off.

Sorry for probably sounding stupid haha. The only way my anxiety stops is when other people tell me it will be okay. I can't stop my self worrying.. well we're working on it. 

I'm probably just going to use hot water next time so I don't need to worry anymore! That's what I've been doing where his food bowl sits so!

Thanks 

Also I've read that washing cats bowls with washing up liquid can be harmful? Is this true? What do you use?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bronn sometimes gets in the washing up bowl full of washing up liquid water, he hasn't come to any harm so I wouldn't be overly worried.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> Bronn sometimes gets in the washing up bowl full of washing up liquid water, he hasn't come to any harm so I wouldn't be overly worried.


Hahaha oh my that made me laugh! I can imagine there's soap everywhere !


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

We use ecover washing up liquid but I use the johnsons clean and safe spray to clean their litter trays.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have to say that I got totally paranoid about cleaning products. I emailed ecover and method to check that they were pet safe. Please don't think you're the only one.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Have to say that I got totally paranoid about cleaning products. I emailed ecover and method to check that they were pet safe. Please don't think you're the only one.


I'll check those out and get some. Thankyou, I worry a lot about so many different things - now I have jasper all my worry is focused on him haha. I'd be a nightmare with kids! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The HBs tend to forget where their tails are when eating and often end up in soap suds from the washing up bowl!! I do try to wash them if so but they've always been ok.

Also some breeders use washing up liquid to de grease their cats with stud tail although they do rinse thoroughly afterwards.

In future I would make sure you rinse well afterwards just in case.

However, I would seriously try using a solution of biotex though as I'm not 100% sure washing up liquid completely gets rid of the odour for Jasper (though someone else may correct me) and this possibly might not help his weeing problem?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou everyone! I've researched biotex & they sell it in Waitrose. When we pass one which I think will be tomorrow actually I'll buy one  

It's all bone dry and tomorrow I'll rinse it in the shower so it's totally clean and stuff. Just helps to put my mind at rest! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Thankyou everyone! I've researched biotex & they sell it in Waitrose. When we pass one which I think will be tomorrow actually I'll buy one
> 
> It's all bone dry and tomorrow I'll rinse it in the shower so it's totally clean and stuff. Just helps to put my mind at rest! Xx


It's amazing stuff honestly! I swear it helped to stop the marking issues we had....oh and it gets red wine out of cream carpets, is great for whites and will even de grease oven trays lol!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

It's amazing how much your life changes. You are constantly worrying about their needs and what could happen to them. Our house is full of cat posts, beds which have turned our table into a large cat bed. I think anyone walking into our house must think we're mad. But I don't care. This is their house and we want it to be safe and cozy. Also, we no longer have any ornaments or photos out as they kept knocking them off!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I got stressed out yesterday whilst trying to figure out if I should use washing up liquid on her wet food bowl lol


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I had to laugh @huckybuck are you sure your not a rep for Biotex:Smuggrin


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> Thankyou everyone! I've researched biotex & they sell it in Waitrose. When we pass one which I think will be tomorrow actually I'll buy one
> 
> It's all bone dry and tomorrow I'll rinse it in the shower so it's totally clean and stuff. Just helps to put my mind at rest! Xx


Biotex is very expensive compared to own-brand biological powder or liquid which does the job perfectly well. They are all very safe products so please try not to worry - wash with a solution, rinse, dry and they are good to go. Don't use bleach or products containing bleach as some cats are attracted by it, plus it damages surfaces. Don't use ammonia either as it also can attract cats.


----------

